# Serial Number - Hour Meter



## cubcadet5252 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I have a dilemma! I just bought a used Cub Cadet 5252. The seller said that he could not tell me how many hours it had on it because it does not have an hour meter. After bringing it home I find out that there is an electrical connection for an hour meter AND and hour meter appears on the dash but it is not under the hood. Also, I wanted to find out the year of manufactuer. Ther serial number plate behind the right front wheel is not there! There is some sticky stuff so it looks like it was removed. Is a tractor like a car? Is it criminal to remove the serial number similar to a VIN? Also, I have read that the 5252 can have its share of problems. Was the seller trying to conceal a problem? Right now, the deck does not want to rasie. Do I have any recourse? THANKS I need some help!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear you are having problems with your "new" tractor. Its always disappointing to buy one and have immediate problems. 

As far as I know its not illegal to remove the serial number plate from a tractor. Did you ask the seller about it? 

Did the deck raise ok when you picked it up? Did something come unhooked in transit? I would call the seller and ask if he ever had the problem before and what he did to fix it. It could be as simple as low hydraulic fluid level. 

Any time you buy used equipment you are taking the risk of an expensive repair. Normally if you buy from a private seller you are not going to be able to "make" them pay for repairs. As the saying goes - Let the buyer beware.


----------

